

Ask HN: What CMS can do user management for thousands of users? - ericmeltzer

I'm developing a site for the biology community, which is in part normal CMS-friendly content like articles, dates for conferences,etc, but also has a feature where (tons of) users can submit and edit protocols.<p>I'm wondering which CMS is best at handling huge user communities, while still handling "normal CMS stuff" well.<p>Thanks!
======
stulogy
Well I'll have to say that our CMS Halogy can do this very well. It's
currently handling over 5000 users for a project management site, and we have
another site that houses over 7000 users for an online shopping community. It
does all the 'normal CMS stuff' too (like Blog, Editing, version control etc).
<http://www.halogy.com>

